# Craftsman mini cultivator model 536.292510



## Diane Spikes (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm working on my Craftsman mini cultivator. It has a 2hp 2-stroke Tecumseh engine. I've replaced the carburetor 3 times, along with all of the gaskets. It will start with a squirt of starter fluid, and will run great and idles well! It will continue to start on it's own within an hour or so, but after it has rested for a couple of hours, it simply will not start without a shot of starter fluid. Since I'm on my third carburetor, and have cleaned all 3 of them thoroughly several times, I'm at a loss! Compression is right over 100psi. Spark plug is new. I've cleaned the coil and flywheel magnets and re-gapped it. Any thoughts? Thanks, in advance, for the help!


----------

